# 2014- Chevy Cruze 2.0 TD (brakes popping)



## joshpjost (Jul 22, 2013)

Sounds like it could be a CV joint.... maybe in the inner one that’s up against the transmission. Have you been able to confirm no tears in any of the CV joint boots? Take a couple pictures. Just turn the wheel enough to get a couple shots.









I had the same popping noise. Try rocking the car back and forth when it’s parked. See if you get the same noise. Let us know


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

If it only happens once @12 mph or so each time you start the car this might be your ABS Brake self Check test. Sounds like a groaning moaning noise with a pop in the pedal possible


----------



## Trumpet17 (Jun 23, 2018)

So I looked under it’s not the cv joint from what I could tell. Could it be the power steering or brakes? It sounds like when you put a load it sounds like something activating... it’s strange.


----------



## Trumpet17 (Jun 23, 2018)

joshpjost said:


> Sounds like it could be a CV joint.... maybe in the inner one that’s up against the transmission. Have you been able to confirm no tears in any of the CV joint boots? Take a couple pictures. Just turn the wheel enough to get a couple shots.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




From further review it also makes this sound upon turning the wheel left and right as.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Trumpet17 said:


> From further review it also makes this sound upon turning the wheel left and right as.


Could be a bad tie-rod end. With the joint popping in and out. I’ve seen this before - but not on a cruze. 

Check your curbside wheel first. But probably best to bring in - or lie underneath the car while someone cycles the wheels back and forth.


----------



## blackbird (Nov 6, 2017)

When you saying driving around, does the noise happen while the pressing the brake pedal while the vehicle is moving or do you hear it when stopped and letting up and pressing the brakes. The Aisin trans on the first-gen diesel uses a neutral idle when stopped with the brake pedal depressed (i.e. it essentially shifts to neutral internally to reduce engine load and save fuel) and can make some noise.

If it's happening while the vehicle is in motion and is a popping type noise, you might want to go through the suspension and brake caliper hardware and make sure everything is torqued down correctly and lubed a appropriate. Also make sure the wheel mating surface and hubs are clean and the lug nuts torqued correctly.

Unfortunately noises are very difficult to troubleshoot over the internet and even hard to capture on video. For some other suggestions on things to check any other small details on exactly the conditions it occurs and steps to reproduce the noise might help.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

https://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/12-...3137-popping-when-braking-only-when-warm.html


----------



## Trumpet17 (Jun 23, 2018)

blackbird said:


> When you saying driving around, does the noise happen while the pressing the brake pedal while the vehicle is moving or do you hear it when stopped and letting up and pressing the brakes. The Aisin trans on the first-gen diesel uses a neutral idle when stopped with the brake pedal depressed (i.e. it essentially shifts to neutral internally to reduce engine load and save fuel) and can make some noise.
> 
> If it's happening while the vehicle is in motion and is a popping type noise, you might want to go through the suspension and brake caliper hardware and make sure everything is torqued down correctly and lubed a appropriate. Also make sure the wheel mating surface and hubs are clean and the lug nuts torqued correctly.
> 
> Unfortunately noises are very difficult to troubleshoot over the internet and even hard to capture on video. For some other suggestions on things to check any other small details on exactly the conditions it occurs and steps to reproduce the noise might help.


I hear it in both scenarios. When I am stopped you can hear it when you intially brake, like start braking you hear it but then it stops until you have to brake again. But if I were to put it into park it intially will make the sound most of the time if I depress the brakes again but after that it stops. Until i put it into gear again. Ah okay that’s good to know!

I mean I think it’s a popping but like some people that have heard it kinda say it’s a clicking like three in a tri tone pattern(if that makes sense) I am thinking it has to do with the brakes but it is weird that it does it when you turn the wheel. You can hear it outside the car but of course inside you can’t (which is good, too bad I have a sunroof and like to drive with the windows down lol)


----------



## Trumpet17 (Jun 23, 2018)

Tomko said:


> https://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/12-...3137-popping-when-braking-only-when-warm.html


So it happens not just when the car in driven alittle, it happens on cold or hot starts.
But that’s interesting I will still check it out! Anything helps when dealing with a needle in a haystack lol! 
Thanks!


----------



## blackbird (Nov 6, 2017)

Since you've tested and it also makes the noise when turning the wheel, if you haven't done so already it might be good to have someone sit in the car and with the engine off and no power steering assist have them rock the wheel left and right with the wheels on the ground while you put your ear down close to each front wheel and see if you can narrow it down to on side.

If you get the same noise turning the wheel and also braking, that might narrow it down to something like a control arm bushing, ball joint, tie rods (internal or outer joints), or less likely, possibly a wheel bearing or maybe an upper strut mount bearing.


----------



## Trumpet17 (Jun 23, 2018)

blackbird said:


> Since you've tested and it also makes the noise when turning the wheel, if you haven't done so already it might be good to have someone sit in the car and with the engine off and no power steering assist have them rock the wheel left and right with the wheels on the ground while you put your ear down close to each front wheel and see if you can narrow it down to on side.
> 
> If you get the same noise turning the wheel and also braking, that might narrow it down to something like a control arm bushing, ball joint, tie rods (internal or outer joints), or less likely, possibly a wheel bearing or maybe an upper strut mount bearing.


So my next question, I know it depends on the usage and driving condition and what not. The car only had 37203 miles on it so what’s the likely hood of a wheel bearing or ball joint or something like that to be bad??? 

Would it help if I posted a video of it? And how would I do that?
(Kinda new to me lol)

It’s strange to me would could cause that I have had ball joints go bad in the past with other cars and it was a creaking or groaning and it was pretty apparent and if it was a tie rod I would think it would be more frequently like while driveing and turning, with this it only happens when first intially put into gear, and when you press the brakes. And when you turn all the way both ways(maybe just power steering for that)


----------

